# Introduction



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

I have actually posted a few posts already, but I thought I'd stop by and tell you all a little about myself. 

I took my username, "Camp Of The Saints" from the 1973 French novel by Jean Raspail. In that book, he tried to warn the Western world of the impending doom of Western Culture already under way by mass immigration of alien, non-western cultures. In fact, my avatar and photos are from the riots this summer in France, where the police were under fire by alien, muslim youths who refuse to assimilate to Western Culture and the norms of civilized behavor.

Which brings me to classical music and opera, the loves of my life. 

I not only find Western Music (i.e. Classical & Opera) to be uplifting and moving, but they are the highest expressions of our culture. Without the Renaissance, the Reformation, and the Enlightenment, we could not have produced such art and music such as we have. Bach and Handel could never have produced such beautiful music music, without the Enlightenment and the elevation of Reason as it's central tenent. Likewise, Puccini would never have been able to write an opera such as Suor Angelica, which in many ways is a frontal assault on the power and Hypocrcy of the Church, without living in West. Had Puccini been living in a non-western country, or a different time, he would have been put to death or imprisoned for his works.

And unlike some classical music/opera lovers, I firmly consider Russia to be part of Western Culture, and it's music and lit., as part of the West. Since the begining, going back to the Mongel invasions, Russia has been of two minds, two cultures, one European (thanks to Peter The Great) and one Asain (thanks to the Kahns). However, I cannot picture the West, that is, Western Culture without Russia. In my opinion, Tolstoy, Dostoevsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Borodin, Tchaikovsky, and Shostakovich, are firmly within Western Culture. We are one: united by a common faith, a common heritage, and the Enlightment values, of which, Reason is central.

I LOVE RUSSIA, IT'S MUSIC, AND IT'S ART. 

Well, I can't think of much more to add except that I love everything from Bach to Shostakovich, depending on my mood. In fact, lately I've really been getting into Bach more and more. I am struck by this man, it is if he was truly touched by the divine. Everything from his Goldberg Variations (with Murray Perahia playing) to his many Cantatas. (I'm collecting the ones with John Eliot Gardiner and the English Baroque Soloists.  )

Oh, one last thing.....

Please read "Camp Of The Saints" by Jean Raspail, before it's too late.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, CampOfTheSaints ...

Welcome aboard Talk Classical


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you, I'm glad to here! 

It's so nice to see so many people with a vast understanding and love for classical music and opera. I think one can learn quite a bit here, and I look foward to learning as much as I can and getting different views on different composers and their works.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to TalkClassical, *Camp*. At the risk of treading close to controversial ground, I have to say that I agree that I LOVE the patrimony of Western Civilization so much that I view _anything_ that threatens that legacy with horror, revulsion, and an abiding desire to neutralize the threat.

So, in that respect, I believe that we have common ground, here.


----------

